# Two Adorable Girls



## Lyncca (Jul 7, 2009)

I NEVER get to shoot little girls (always stinky boys!), so I was really excited about this.

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9. This one was candid while her mom was trying on different hats so the light isn't great, but it still turned out to be adorable.


----------



## Monica Fermin (Jul 7, 2009)

I love #2!


----------



## musicaleCA (Jul 7, 2009)

Nawwwwwww. I like #5; very nice composition and the choice of B&W works perfectly. A superb set madame.


----------



## misol (Jul 7, 2009)

I like them, cute.  But the younger girl looks hot and sweaty


----------



## camz (Jul 7, 2009)

gotta go with #1.  I love the clarity on her face and her natural smile.

camz
http://simplydashy.blogspot.com


----------



## NateS (Jul 7, 2009)

Lyncca - Your photos are always so amazing.  I love all of these and wish I could shoot people this well and this consistently.  Hopefully someday I can get to this point.

What lens did you use for most of these....is this with the 80-200 f2.8 that you were planning to get?


----------



## BuZzZeRkEr (Jul 8, 2009)

This is fantastic work!! Keep 'em coming


----------



## HeY iTs ScOTtY (Jul 8, 2009)

casper need sun lol. either that or shes was over exposed hehe. i bet it would turn out good if you had a gold reflector or something that would put some color on that girl. not that it doesnt look good


----------



## 2003protege (Jul 8, 2009)

misol said:


> I like them, cute. But the younger girl looks hot and sweaty


 
I can see that in 6. her cheeks do look a bit pink in the "hot" sort of way as opposed to blush, but it's still good shot. In 7. the reflection off of her right temple area does make it look a bit muggy. <EDIT> I think it's actually more the rosey cheeks on such a fair skinned girl that give it the appearance that she's hot.  It's really not all that bad, and I'm sure the parents are used to seeing her skin even more rosey than it comes across; either way, I don't think it's anything we should be commenting on for YOUR sake!  "Wonderful pictures" is the summary!</EDIT>

This is such a cute set though! I like the simple wardrobe and the faces and eyes are captured very well. I can't wait 'til my girls are old enough to know they're posing for a camera!!!!


----------



## manaheim (Jul 8, 2009)

Ah, I love your shots.

3 was awesome.  Something about the slight bit of that green against the reds of her skin and the stark white of the hat, combined with the character that the hat lends.  Something about kids and hats always seems to work for me.

8 _really_ made me smile and laugh.  I have two girls about those ages, and that's totally one of those "awww... they're being cute together!" kind of moments.  Big smiles and genuine hugs.  I bet the parents LOVE that one.  The one personal problem >I< had with this shot is I think there is too much of the brick wall in it... I think that wall there combined with the older girl's bent-over posture makes it look like she's being pushed into the top of the frame.  I don't know how much you've cropped this one, but I'd love to see the entire focus of the picture just moved up about 5-10%, moving the girls down a bit and putting a bit of negative space above their heads.

9 was adorable... the glint of her smile you can just barely see from under the hat and the row of cowboy boots just behind her little feet... PERFECT.  Priceless shot.

As always, fantastic images.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lyncca (Jul 9, 2009)

Monica Fermin said:


> I love #2!


 
Thank you 



musicaleCA said:


> Nawwwwwww. I like #5; very nice composition and the choice of B&W works perfectly. A superb set madame.


 
That is one of my favorites and the parents as well.



misol said:


> I like them, cute. But the younger girl looks hot and sweaty


 
There is a good reason for that. It was about to rain and it was horribly hot and muggy. I was dripping sweat. Not much can be done about that. Her parents actually commented that they love when her cheeks go rosey, so to them, that's just what makes their kid who she is.



camz said:


> gotta go with #1. I love the clarity on her face and her natural smile.
> 
> camz
> Simply Dashy Photography


 
I like that one too. Thank you.



NateS said:


> Lyncca - Your photos are always so amazing. I love all of these and wish I could shoot people this well and this consistently. Hopefully someday I can get to this point.
> 
> What lens did you use for most of these....is this with the 80-200 f2.8 that you were planning to get?


 
I wish! Still haven't gotten the money for that one (or the 70-200 - still can't make up my freaking mind). They were all shot with my 35mm.



BuZzZeRkEr said:


> This is fantastic work!! Keep 'em coming


You know that won't be a problem, I have a little bit of an addiction 



HeY iTs ScOTtY said:


> casper need sun lol. either that or shes was over exposed hehe. i bet it would turn out good if you had a gold reflector or something that would put some color on that girl. not that it doesnt look good


 
I love her fair skin. Its what makes her looks so sweet and innocent to me. You certainly don't want to tan her on purpose. LOL It was also about to rain (can't tell can ya?), so a reflector wouldn't have reflected nothin'.  We only had a little bit of direct sun for a few minutes.



2003protege said:


> This is such a cute set though! I like the simple wardrobe and the faces and eyes are captured very well. I can't wait 'til my girls are old enough to know they're posing for a camera!!!!


 
It was amazing the difference from 1-2 yr olds. I've shot a lot of 1 yr olds and good luck catching them! Brooke was old enough to "look at the camera". Then, I would just make faces or whatever to get the looks I wanted.



manaheim said:


> Ah, I love your shots.
> 
> 8 _really_ made me smile and laugh. I have two girls about those ages, and that's totally one of those "awww... they're being cute together!" kind of moments. Big smiles and genuine hugs. I bet the parents LOVE that one. The one personal problem >I< had with this shot is I think there is too much of the brick wall in it... I think that wall there combined with the older girl's bent-over posture makes it look like she's being pushed into the top of the frame. I don't know how much you've cropped this one, but I'd love to see the entire focus of the picture just moved up about 5-10%, moving the girls down a bit and putting a bit of negative space above their heads.


 
I can see that. I believe her parents are getting an 8x10 of that, so it will be cropped down quite a bit from the bottom for that. I usually try to leave enough room, because more than once I didn't leave enough room for the 8x10 crop. 

Thanks again for the comments  I'm glad everyone likes the pictures!


----------



## doogan (Jul 28, 2009)

I think 2, 3, 7 are excellent. Some of the others I don't
care for because of cluttered backgrounds, or not
blurred, but that's my preference and won't be seen
that way by everyone. By the way, I make it a point
not to read the other posts until after I have posted
so as not to be influenced by others. Just a point
of interest. Overall, very good photography.
______________________________________________
http://www.dreamworldimages.ca
Pet Photography Business
Child Photography


----------



## wiredhernandez (Jul 28, 2009)

All the images look great. #8 reminds me of the maintenance robots in star wars episode 1 ... Seriously.. great shots...


----------



## PastTheFuture (Jul 28, 2009)

wiredhernandez said:


> All the images look great. #8 reminds me of the maintenance robots in star wars episode 1 ... Seriously.. great shots...


I might be the only one thinking this (or not) but seriously, what the hell are you talking about?


Anyways, in my opinion, these shots are wonderful. The lighting is spot on, the skin tones are smooth, the poses are great, and the kids look like they had fun during the shoot. The title is 100% true.


----------



## Lyncca (Jul 28, 2009)

doogan said:


> I think 2, 3, 7 are excellent. Some of the others I don't
> care for because of cluttered backgrounds, or not
> blurred, but that's my preference and won't be seen
> that way by everyone. By the way, I make it a point
> ...


 
Thank you for the nice comments and opinions 



wiredhernandez said:


> All the images look great. #8 reminds me of the maintenance robots in star wars episode 1 ... Seriously.. great shots...


 
What?? LOL At least you like them 


PastTheFuture said:


> wiredhernandez said:
> 
> 
> > All the images look great. #8 reminds me of the maintenance robots in star wars episode 1 ... Seriously.. great shots...
> ...


Yea, you got me! :lmao:  Thank you


----------



## PastTheFuture (Jul 28, 2009)

How is it that you're able to get the kids to cooperate? All the kids I know of run at the sight of a camera, yet these two look like they're having tons of fun.


----------



## twocolor (Jul 28, 2009)

adorable set.

I think the only thing bothering me with #3 is that it appears too photoshopped.  I think it's been over edited.  Correct me if I'm wrong.

That being said, these are stunning.  I hope they order something bigger than 8x10, because these deserve to be huge and hanging above the mantle!


----------



## Lyncca (Jul 29, 2009)

PastTheFuture said:


> How is it that you're able to get the kids to cooperate? All the kids I know of run at the sight of a camera, yet these two look like they're having tons of fun.


 
Well, at first the little one was pretty shy.  Her Dad (an old friend of mine) tried to push her to be in the pictures, but I told him not to worry, that we would focus on "big sister" first.  I knew what would happen   Once I started taking pictures, then the little one wanted to copy her sister.  

I then let Brooke (the little one) take a "picture" of her sister by pushing the button and she just loved it.  From that point on, she was holding my hand and walking with me.  Her mom was completely floored.  She said that she never takes on to strangers that well.  

I just didn't rush them and then I played with them.  We went and looked at the flowers, etc., then I would just make sure I was in a good location to get the shot when it happened. Also, at 2.5 she was WAY easier than a 1 yr old, let me tell ya!



twocolor said:


> adorable set.
> 
> I think the only thing bothering me with #3 is that it appears too photoshopped. I think it's been over edited. Correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> That being said, these are stunning. I hope they order something bigger than 8x10, because these deserve to be huge and hanging above the mantle!


 
You know, I think the same thing, but it has the exact same settings as the others.  I ran it through Portraiture on its lowest level and then applied sharpening with the same settings as the others.  I don't know why that one looks photoshopped more.  Maybe because its more of a headshot....

And unfortunately, they went crazy about the photos, but only bought my smallest package with an 8x10, 2 5x7 and 8 wallets...  I have gotten several referrals from them though, with a few more I understand coming, so at least I got that   I think they are waiting to collect on referral fees before buying anything else. LOL


----------



## twocolor (Jul 29, 2009)

Lyncca said:


> And unfortunately, they went crazy about the photos, but only bought my smallest package with an 8x10, 2 5x7 and 8 wallets... I have gotten several referrals from them though, with a few more I understand coming, so at least I got that  I think they are waiting to collect on referral fees before buying anything else. LOL


 

I get frustrated when I spend time on a shoot, and then spend time on the processing, and when the pictures are done, they are absolutely beautiful, and the customer orders an 8x10! Oh well, the referrals will be great! Maybe they'll buy a 20x30


----------



## Lyncca (Jul 29, 2009)

I WAS surprised after all the freaking out they did about the images to me and on Facebook, but whatdoya do?


----------



## PastTheFuture (Jul 29, 2009)

Lyncca said:


> PastTheFuture said:
> 
> 
> > How is it that you're able to get the kids to cooperate? All the kids I know of run at the sight of a camera, yet these two look like they're having tons of fun.
> ...


 
Well that sounds easy enough. I'll have to test that out on my niece the next time I see her  Thanks :mrgreen:



Lyncca said:


> And unfortunately, they went crazy about the photos, but only bought my smallest package with an 8x10, 2 5x7 and 8 wallets...  I have gotten several referrals from them though, with a few more I understand coming, so at least I got that   I think they are waiting to collect on referral fees before buying anything else. LOL


I probably would have ordered the biggest package myself, but then again, I'm a picture fanatic


----------



## Lyncca (Jul 29, 2009)

I really bet they are waiting on their referrals, cause I just can't imagine that they didn't want any for the grandparents, etc.  Their Mom, flipped out when she got them and sent me an email telling me how much she loved them and that they were already framed.  So, I still have hope!


----------



## wiredhernandez (Jul 29, 2009)

Just a reference on my first thought on #8..   .. Yes I am a geek like that!

http://www.3dmodelworks.com/models/thumb/Symmetry/Robot/Robot-Worker-from-Star-Wars.jpg


----------

